# Orchestration



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Could you please recommend me a book from which I can learn something more advanced about orchestration? I'm grown on Rimsky-Korsakov/Strauss' one, although I've heard the great books are by Piston and Adler? Also some more cinematic would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

I would suggest you the adler. Its explanations are crystal clear and easy to understand. It also shows you some of the modern technique and their notation which is nice.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I have read Walter piston's book and it is fairly good. It dabbles in some technical aspects for each instrument, which is quite interesting especially if you want to compose. However, I have not read Adler, so I can't help you in deciding in that aspect.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

madviolist said:


> Could you please recommend me a book from which I can learn something more advanced about orchestration? I'm grown on Rimsky-Korsakov/Strauss' one, although I've heard the great books are by Piston and Adler? Also some more cinematic would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


The Adler book is great, BUT it is very expensive and you really need the cd's that come with it(and they are expensive as well).


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Since I can't edit for some reason. I will also post this link:






This is a great youtube channel and a fantastic introduction


----------

